# Intro and a noob question



## sdavis81 (Jul 6, 2013)

I finally got a new router after using a 20 year Makita I got as a hand me down. That one was fixed bas, single speed, and fairly simple.

I bought a Milwaukee 56-14 and am trying to learn how to use it. My first job was to use a large 1/2" thumbnail bit to rout the edge of a table top. I basically bought the router for this part of my project as it had only a 1/4" collet.

I was learning to use the stepped off plunging mechanism for gradually deeper cuts, but when I went to put my bit in, it wouldn't fit through the sub base. 

So my dumb question, do I need to buy another sub base? Is there more than one? Is this an issue with Milwaukee router or all? I ended up putting the fixed base back on and doing it that way, changing the depth with the adjustment screw. 

Just wondering if I am missing something obvious.

Scott


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, many routers have the center hole in their sub base plate sized to work with Porter Cable style guide bushings. It is not difficult to make your own sub base plate with a larger hole. You can watch a slide show video about this by clicking here:

Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Video: Making your own sub base plate


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Scott.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Scott.




Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Scott, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## sdavis81 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks all, glad to have found it.
I was able to complete what I was doing but a new baseplate would be nice to make and have. Will bookmark this video!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Have studied the issue.
And I make subbases for the 5615.
It is one of the keys to success in routing.


----------



## sdavis81 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Pat, 
I have seen your site through other threads. I must admit some of the terminology escapes me in the descriptions, probably because some issues described I have not run into yet. I have only used a router for edge profiling really, but know so much more is possible.

Do you have any videos that show the products and why they should be bought? It is easier to see someone use it!

Thanks

BTW- there is a bodybuilder named Pat Warner on Youtube it would appear.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm the 98 lb. weakling, no body builder.
Product video? No.
But we've boiled it down to the fundamentals in stills.


----------

